# Extending electric stove supply cable



## oldtimer1955 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

I have to move my kitchen stove about 8 feet from its current position.

This is an old house (1810) and the line from the breaker box to the stove socket is old style (~20 years old I would guess). Running a new cable from the box would be a /major/ undertaking because of the house structure and would consume the budget for the entire kitchen project.

I understand that NEC 250.140 allows the use of this older cable in an existing branch circuit - but I need to extend the cable by about 8 feet.

I have been given conflicting advice on this: either that joining is not allowed in the NEC code OR there is nothing in the NEC code that says you must not extend a range/stove cable. I have looked through the Code and I can't spot it.

Can anyone say if the NEC code prohibits this?

And - if it is allowed - what code covers the joining of 6ga cable in this situation?

On a practical level, I was going to go with a 48cu in j-box fixed to the floor beam in the basement below the kitchen, and then use split bolts with electrical tape over filler tape, or a terminal block if I can get one. The box would be accessible, and of course I'd cover it with a blanking plate.

But I can't find the right code that covers this.

Thanks for any help on getting the codes right!

Oldtimer


----------



## JoeD (Oct 3, 2010)

If the current stove feed is only three wire cable then you can not extend it.
If you have a four wire feed, then it can be extended but the connection must be in a junction box and it must be accessible.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 6, 2010)

JoeD said:


> If the current stove feed is only three wire cable then you can not extend it.
> If you have a four wire feed, then it can be extended but the connection must be in a junction box and it must be accessible.



JoeD
The OP is in Hartford, CT.  Were in the US NEC are you finding that extending a three wire range circuit is prohibited?  
--
Tom Horne


----------



## oldtimer1955 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi JoeD,

Thanks for the reply.

I have managed to expose the cable run now and it says:

AWG 8 - 3 WITH 10 GROUND TYPE NMB-600V

Soo - that's four wire - right?

OT


----------



## hornetd (Oct 7, 2010)

oldtimer1955 said:


> Hi JoeD,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...



Yes that is a four wire circuit.  You can extend it using the large blue or grey wire nuts, small split bolt connectors, or patent connectors such as the Polaris brand.  The Polaris connectors are a good choice for your application because they are more easily applied by inexperienced persons and the needed insulation is already built in.  They can be purchased at any electrical supply house.

Remember to keep the junction box accessible.  

Be sure to bond the box to the bare equipment grounding conductor if it is a metal box.  :2cents:

--
Tom Horne


----------



## oldtimer1955 (Oct 7, 2010)

Tom,

Much appreciated - and thanks for the tip about the Polaris connectors.

--
David


----------

